# Meanders 2: Brave New Worlds (400+ New Terrains)



## sorcerersapprentice (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello - just over 2 weeks away from launch I felt you guys might like to see how the campaign is shaping up, what you can expect, and the avalanche of features involved. Here is a preview of the campaign that is approximately 95% completed with just some art of the core designs left be be added. You may also be pleased to hear that I have committed to over 400 new designs, making Meanders 2 almost seven times larger. I am creating more than 2 dozen themes, possibly three or four dozen if we fund.


Kind Regards,
Kris


Visit the Meanders 2 Campaign Preview due to launch Feb 18th on Kickstarter


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gametilewarehouse/779510192?token=2f5c70f6


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Feb 8, 2017)

Campaign moved up to Feb 10th. Hope to see you there


----------



## BrockBallingdark (Feb 24, 2017)

If people missed out on the last KS, they can pick it up on this KS.  Great looking maps for digital or as physical boards/maps for your table!


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Feb 26, 2017)

BrockBallingdark said:


> If people missed out on the last KS, they can pick it up on this KS.  Great looking maps for digital or as physical boards/maps for your table!




Thank you very much BrockBallingdark - we got a mention on Tenkars Tavern as a great KS but a bit all over the place as regards the content and organization. I've since had a retool of the campaign and hopefully it now reads better, is clearer, and there is enough information in the campaign and FAQs to answer most questions without being an information overload.  You can also get the 60 Meander 1 maps if you spend $10 - so if you spend $45, you can get 108 27x18" digital maps. That's insane. And I love it. I've also dropped the price of printed boards to $40 AUD ea. Thanks for the shout out man, 30% of the way there, 27 days to go. Fingers crossed.

Kind Regards,
Kris


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Mar 6, 2017)

20 days to go.

Almost 40% funded - new terrains and pledging bonuses added: + MapForge compatible tile sets now on offer. 

Meanders 2: Brave New Worlds


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Mar 17, 2017)

Following a decision to cancel, re-work and relaunch the Meanders 2 campaign it is now up and live again. Thankfully KS approved the new campaign in record time - and it is jam-packed with loads of extras for anyone that returns to back or backed Meanders 1. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gametilewarehouse/meanders-2-new-terrain-maps-for-rpg

Hopefully this relaunch sees more success for all of us.

See you guys there 

Kind Regards,

Kris McDermott​


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Mar 20, 2017)

650% funded, 2 stretch goals unlocked, 6 days to go.


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Mar 25, 2017)

Meanders 2 Fantasy Terrain Campaign: is ending soon on Kickstarter. Core Jungle/Forest/Snow/Desert Maps with Roads and Rivers. Get 124 giant interchangeable RPG maps and a dozen themes for $25. Vector and map pack for $45. Supercore Set with maps, vectors and 32 extra maps for $75. 1200% funded, nearing a new Stretch Goal. Hi-Res PDF/PNG and Low-Res for Roll20/Fantasygrounds and other VTT. Just 32 hours to go. 4 new maps for every $500 over 5k.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gametilewarehouse/meanders-2-new-terrain-maps-for-rpg


----------



## sorcerersapprentice (Apr 4, 2017)

*Meanders 2: Wave 1 : Fantasy: now 60% completed.*

As some of you know, the original Meanders campaign was gigantic, but had to be broken down into much smaller sets - and believe it or not, the giant set of fantasy maps being completed was just one of approximately 5 sets which will include Sci-fi, Zombie, Urban/Post-Apocalyptic, Military and Superhero. The next wave will be Sci-fi...and if all stays on target, should be launching mid or near end of April.


----------

